# New ER Coder



## dtcbslmb (Dec 5, 2008)

I am going into ER coding. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what I should brush up on to make sure that I am well versed when I start? I want to do some studying/refreshing for this position. 

Any insight will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mfharris (Dec 10, 2008)

As an ER coder, E&M codes , observation and critical care codes are a part of your everyday work.


----------



## prem_ponnuru (Dec 11, 2008)

*Hi*

Hello,

There is no difference between new or established patient in ER and also u will not have an established problem. You will have to consider every  problem as a new problem,so you will have min 3 pts for every presented problem in no of diagnoses in MDM.

Generally in the ER, symptoms and acute conditions will be treated then referred to a concern department. so coding chronic conditions are not advised.

Along with the main three main elements, history, PE & MDM you will have to check for the NPP( nature of the presenting problem) also.Depending up on the severity of the presenting problem you will have to selct the level. For example if the documentation supports for 99285 but the NPP is not life threatening and is only moderate severity, then you wil have to go by the 99284 instead of 99285. 

Hope this helps !!

All the best !!!

Prem.


----------

